# skype can't connect



## jrm@ (Mar 11, 2012)

After installing net-im/skpe, the application starts up fine, but when I try to connect it times out after a few minutes and tells me "P2P Connect failed".  In syslog I see 
	
	



```
kernel: linux: pid 3175 (skype): ioctl fd=11, cmd=0x564a ('V',74) is not implemented.
```
 `% uname -a`: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD phe.ath.cx 8.3-RC1 FreeBSD 8.3-RC1 #0: Sun Mar  4 00:42:38 UTC 2012 root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386.
```
`% kldstat`: 
	
	



```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   39 0xc0400000 c68d94   kernel
 2    1 0xc1069000 f9d4     if_iwi.ko
 3    1 0xc1079000 7120     snd_ich.ko
 4    2 0xc1081000 57908    sound.ko
 5    1 0xc10d9000 4f90     atapicam.ko
 6    1 0xc10de000 4a64     cuse4bsd.ko
 7    1 0xc575f000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 8    1 0xc5777000 28000    linux.ko
 9    1 0xc581d000 4000     fdescfs.ko
10    1 0xc598b000 30000    iwi_bss.ko
11    1 0xc5c2d000 68000    radeon.ko
12    1 0xc5c96000 14000    drm.ko
```

The problem, I think, is specific to this laptop because other device in the same lan can run skype (on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE) fine.  I've tried removing ~/.Skype, but no luck.  I also tried creating a new skype account from the client, but this also times out.  Î‘m I doing something wrong?

Update: net-im/skype-devel connects and generally seems to work fine, but video unfortunately doesn't work with the devel port.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I'm getting closer to finding out what's going on.

I have a small LAN, which normally just has a single laptop and a skype phone behind a Buffalo wireless access point / router.  The skype phone is usually on all the time and I haven't had problems with it for the two or three years I've owned it.  Last night when I was testing the skype client on my laptop I turned the phone off.

This morning I uninstalled net-im/skype-devel and reinstalled net-im/skype and it signed in immediately.  But now, the skype phone has the problem the client had last night:  it won't sign in.  Even when I sign out with both the client and the phone and try the phone it won't sign in, but the client has no problems at all today.  I thought there must be a problem with the router, so I rebooted, but the result is the same: client has no problems, but no luck with the phone.

Is this a networking issue on my end or is it something to do with skype?


----------

